# Como pasar proyectos de Orcad a Altium o Protel



## joryds (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola compañeros, un amigo me preguntaba si se podía pasar los proyectos de Orcad y las librerías ha Altium o protel pues hasta donde yo he probado Altium 6.6 tiene la opción      IMPORT WiZARD que lo permite.
Cabe anotar que yo busque en Protel DXP2004 con SP1 y no encontré esa opción, un compañero me comento que actualizando protel DXP hasta el SP4 la opción se activa no estoy seguro por que personalmente no lo hecho, lo único seguro es lo realizado en Altium 6.6.
Después de convertir los archivos de orcad a Altium  se pueden abrir con todos los protel menos con protel99.
Cualquier duda me comentan.
Saludos


----------



## joryds (Jun 11, 2007)

Aqui estan las otras capturas


----------



## joryds (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola, Hay que tener en cuenta que cuando se pasa el proyecto de orcad a Altium, protel es recomendable incluirles las librerías de orcad para que haga una transferencia completa del proyecto con todos sus los elementos de orcad, Aunque esto no quiere decir que después de estar pasado a Altium estos elementos no se puedan cambiar ya que Altium es flexible y usted podrá hacer el cambio que desee.

Javier Jory

Saludo


----------



## carlosyuca (May 9, 2008)

hola, una consulta. digamos hago la simulacion de un circuito en orcad, despues puedo pasar el diagrama a altium para simularlo ahi o solo se lo pasa como una captura para luego diseñar la placa?

OSEA pueden pasar las librerias de orcad a altium para realizar las simulaciones en el mismo?


gracias....


----------



## joryds (May 10, 2008)

Hola Carlos, según lo que aparece en las capturas se puede emigrar  el  proyecto como tal con esquemático, PCB  y librerías, pero  has esto solo por necesidad, esto te lo digo por que cuando tú haces la simulación en Orcad y al pasarlo a Altium los valores de las diferencia de potencial, corriente o cualquier parámetro que hallas buscado te aparecerán en el esquemático que pases a Altium, esto me pareció muy molesto porque tuve que borrar los valores manualmente en mi esquema.

Más adelante me entere que Altium tiene una opción para quitar esos molestos valores de voltaje y corrientes.

Lo que si te va a servir, son las librería de Orcad ya que hay vienen incluidos los modelos de simulación.

hace más de 1 año yo hice un amplificador sencillo de 300W en Orcad y la simulación arrojo los resultados esperados, luego pase todo el proyectico a Altium y el resultado fue prácticamente igual, pero ten en cuenta que este proyecto tenia componentes sencillos.

Te  aconsejo que te decidas por uno de los dos programas, si te decides por Altium la recomendación es convertir toda la librería de Orcad a Altium, porque te puede ser útil.
En mi caso lo que hice fue crear mis propios componentes con modelo de simulación incluido, para esto a veces me base en los modelos de Orcad por ejemplo para crear un regulador LM7912 que Altium no lo tiene el modelo de simulación.

Bueno cualquier duda me comentas

Saludos.


----------



## carlosyuca (May 12, 2008)

Hola Jory.............
entonces en tu opinion y consejo cual seria el mas recomendado tanto para simulacion como para pcb a la vez, yo sinceramente uso moderamente el Orcad pero hasta hoy n realice ninguna placa porq me tranco en eso de elegir los froot, tambien usaba el eagle pero el problema es q no realiza simulacion, lo q mas realizo son simulaciones de amplificador de audio y electronica de potencia.

Y segun leo en internet parece q ALtium esta desplazando a ORCAD, pero supongo q sera depende a saber usarlo.

ah y por si acaso soy de Bolivia y estudio ingenieria electronica industrial.

Un saludo cordial a todos los foreros.


----------



## joryds (May 13, 2008)

Hola Carlos, son escasas las personas que hablan de simular sus proyectos, si utilizan proteus hay inconveniente cuando se trabaja con alta frecuencia sobre los PIC proteus es único, si se trabaja con Altium u Orcad cada uno tiene sus detalles:

Orcad: para mi es el mejor simulador de circuitos y mas que trae los componentes más comunes que uno utiliza, por ejemplo para hacer un amplificador de Audio encuentras los transistores de potencia. Para el ruteo automático es bueno por la movilidad que tienen la pista y la resolución del ruteo, pero hay que hacer muchos pasos para pasar de esquemático al PCB debes comprender a que me refiero.

Altium: es el programa que yo uso después de aprender a pasar las librerías de Orcad a Altium. En cuanto a la simulación es bueno pero hay unos cuantos componentes que no tienen modelo de simulación, y aquí es que entra ORCAD buscas el modelo lo agregas corres la simulación.

Lo de Altium puede ser entendible por este programa ya está llegando a los 100.000 componentes, de allí es complicado hacer modelo de simulación para todos.

Si hablamos sobre la creación de PCB en Altium es bastante fácil comparado con Orcad, si le incluimos las nuevas herramientas para visualización en 3D cualquiera se quedaría con este programa por toda la facilidad que brida.

Te voy adjuntar una captura de una fuente que estoy haciendo, allí te muestra la PCB como va aquedar fabricada, esta herramienta te ayuda con la visualización y no hay excusas para que las pistas no queden elegantes.

Conclusión: si tu solamente quieres hacer simulaciones indiscutiblemente Orcad.
Pero vas hacer una simulación confiable y una PCB elegante entonces Altium.
Tal vez me quede corto hablando de los dos programas, pero hay que entender que esto es para hacerse una idea no es un periódico.

Bueno Carlos en lo que te pueda ayudar aquí estamos.

Saludos.


----------



## miguel ariza (Ago 6, 2008)

es cierto lo de los pcb, altium es el mejor actualmente, pero he estado simulando con el y meparece que es mas sencillo, y amigable que los otros de hecho es una ventaja que el mismo diseño que simulo me sirva para el pcb


----------



## carlosyuca (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola Jory16,bueno m comunico d mucho tiempo,estuve viendo las imagenes q dejast para transformadorrmas librerias de orcad a altium y  tope con un problema.N encuentro el archivo de compatibilidad_orcad_protel,cabe reclacar q cuento con Altium Designer Summer 08,t agradesco d ante mano tu respuesta, 


                                             Gracias


----------



## joryds (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola Carlos, el archivo de compactibilidad que mencionas es el proyecto que guardas en ORCAD, y si no te abre dándole click  entonces ejecuta el programa Altium Summer y busca donde está ubicado y le das  abrir, automáticamente te debe aparecer un cuadro que te indica la conversión de Orcad a ALTIUM.
O si desea, envíame el archivo de orcad a mi correo para ver que inconveniente tiene ese archivo.
Saludos.


----------



## carlosyuca (Oct 30, 2008)

Gracias "Jory16" n tuve ningun problema al pasar el esquema,tambien pase las librerias de psipice y layout. si n fuera mucho pedir, n tuvieras por ahi un minitutorial en español, algunos pasos pa pasar del esquematico a la pcb,d todos modos muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Cualquier otra duda t la estare haciendo saber ops:  ops:


----------



## joryds (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola el tutorial en castellano de prótel DXP se consigue en este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/manual-protel-dxp-espanol-865/ este tiene una apariencia parecida a la de Altium y se puede tomar como referencia para trabajar en  Altium Designer Winter 09 SP2 que es la última versión en este momento.

Saludos


----------



## gbaldrich (Mar 13, 2009)

jory16, necesito saber si me puedes pasar algunos modelos de simulacion de altium protel que normalmente no aparecen en su libreria, necesito urgentemente el del LM7912 (regulador negativo de 12V) es urgente porfa y si puedes contarme como los creas te lo agradeceria.


----------



## joryds (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola gbaldrich, los modelos de simulación de reguladores de voltaje negativos no parecen en Altium pero si los tiene Orcad, entonces lo que yo hice fue pasar las librerías de orcad a Altium y tome el modelo del LM7912 y lo anexe al un componente que cree en Altium.

Yo te podría enviar el modelo del 7912 para que tú crees el componente, en estos momentos las librerías que cree en el 2008 las tengo desintegradas porque estoy creando las librería 2009 con modelo en 3D incluido.

Me avisas que modelos de simulación aparte del 7912 necesitas para ver si lo tengo para enviártelos.

Saludos.


----------



## gbaldrich (Mar 15, 2009)

Hola "Jory16" agradezco si me puedes pasar el modelo, y si te es posible me enseñes a pasar los modelos de orcad para hacer dispositivos nuevos en altium, porque intente importarlo como dices en las imagenes pero cuando le doy para simular me dice que el dispositivo no se puede simular.


----------



## joryds (Mar 15, 2009)

Hola gbaldrich, el modelo de simulación del LM7912 te lo envié al correo que me dejaste en el anterior mensaje, y lo de sincronizar los modelos que se pasan de Orcad a Altium no es algo que se pueda decir en algunas palabras, con decirte que yo estuve trabajando en orcad como 7meses porque estaba en la misma posición que tu esta y es la hora que NO todos los modelos de simulación han servido correctamente, esto hay que dedicarle un poco de tiempo. 

Si enfocas tus preguntas yo te puedo ayudar por pasos, porque no se qué conocimiento tengas en Altium y también que versión de Altium estas manejando?

Bueno me informaciónrmas si recibiste el modelo que te envié porque mañana en la tarde voy a integrar las librerías de Reguladores 2009 aver si te las envió lo único es que van estar contramarcadas con el nombre de la organización.

Saludos.


----------



## carlosyuca (Abr 9, 2011)

hola javier como estas??seguro una maquina en diseño de placas con Altium, espero pronto poder estar a tu nivel..saludos


----------

